# LF: Simple affordable rhinestone program



## MandyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I want to start getting in to rhinestones on items and have downloaded some programs. I am making the templates by hand a very ghetto way lol, but they are working. I really want a simple rhinestone program that hopefully is cheap for now. Eventually I will buy a program that is more $ and a cutter. What is the simplest program that is mainly for rhinestones for a good price? If it is expensive it will have to wait to make sure this is going to be profitable before I invest. Also, a good cutter for an affordable price is hopefully in the future too.

As of now, I have Coreldraw, Adobe Illustrator (trial version) and Winpcsign (trial version) on my computer atm. I have imported designs to them and worked on applying dots to the outline for a template. I can do it in Corel, but half the time it won't apply them to my image even after I run it through a vector program. I am having the most luck in Winpcsign. I am not very computer savvy and have trouble with complicated programs. I just want a simple program to import an image to and set up with dots on the outline to print and then make a template. I just want a simple rhinestone program, What do you suggest?

Thank you,
Mandy


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id suggest a groove e from klik n kut.Talk to forum member sandymcc she is a rep with great customer service.$599 comes with acs studio software you can use for rhinestones and vinyl!

im sure that others will chirp in on which cheap rhinestone software you might want to check out for now untill you can get a cutter.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Mandy,
I think you are using a good easy program with the WinPCsign. There is also another program called Funtime (it is by the same company as WinPCsign) that has a $50 version that can be downloaded. There are some good videos on how to use them from rhinestonedesignz.com. Try watching some of the videos and then come back here and ask if you have specific questions. I think that will give you a really good start.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Mandy, I just ordered the funtime last night some one here told me it was on sale for $109 and I purchased it I should have it by Tuesday can't wiat.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a great thread for you to read...
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html
(it is at the TOP of the rhinestone section of the forum.)



I own 2 cutters and 3 pieces of software that I use with them.

*1.* Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 cutter for 999.00 including stand. Purchased from Accugraphic.
I use FuntimeDeluxe 2010 and Winpc sign 2010 with this cutter.

A. Funtime I purchased for 109.00 from Paperthreads . com
B. Winpc sign Pro 2010 I purchased from Rhinestonedesignz . com for 199.99. (the BUNDLE package!)


*2.* Groove-E 13" cutter and it came with KNK Studio software all for 599.99. 
(and Sandy McCauley's wonderful tech support and lots of videos) 
I can also use my FuntimeDeluxe2010 software with this cutter. 
In my opinion, this is a GREAT value for a cutter & software at 599.99!

I love BOTH of these cutters and all of the software.

The Funtime software is limited to a few cutters.
The Winpc sign software has over 400 cutter drivers available.
(keep this in mind)


----------

